

Ask HN: What are the best tech conferences? - deltapoint

What do you think are the best tech conferences and why?<p>Feel free to list any cool tech conference but I am particularly interested in conferences about downloadable software.
======
jon_dahl
I've probably been to a dozen. The best tech conference I've been to was
FutureRuby. Single track, two days, great content, well-planned parties. Those
guys know how to throw a conference. Too bad it was a two-time event (more of
less).

Beyond that, I'd take the annual local Bar Camp over most
national/international conferences. A strong local tech community is really
important.

